

Linden Lab laying off 30% of staff, Second Life to be browser-based in future - ukdm
http://www.geek.com/articles/games/linden-lab-laying-off-30-of-staff-second-life-to-browser-based-in-future-2010069/

======
gwern
Accusations of Second Life bubble/fad: vindicated?

~~~
johnl
Or maybe its the ipodization of the web where you no longer hop from web site
to web site but suck the apps to your browser as you like.

------
ww8520
Why do they have offices in UK and Singapore? Also the Enterprise division
sounds like a poor strategic fit.

~~~
icefox
For what it is worth having meetings in second life were much better then the
dial in meetings I have done for years. All sitting around in a circle
_looking_ at the person talking and the software easily handled many different
people. Not sure if it also did direction audio or not, but I never had a
problem knowing who was talking or make a gesture to know I wanted to comment
on the current conversation.

Downside (maybe): half the people show up as funny creatures :)

